# Remington .270 130 grain core lokt drop?



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I will be hunting with a Remington 700 .270 130 grain core lokt bullet.

I plan on going this weekend to to confirm my 0 at 100 yards. 

If I get a 0 or sight it in dead on at a 100, what do y'all think my bullet drop will be at 200?

Like I said I plan on shooting at 200 too, but trying to get an idea. Thanks.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

I shoot the same rounds out of my ruger 270. Always sight in 2 inches high at 100 yards. Never had a problem killing a deer from 100-250 yards.
James


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

not enough to worry about. Sight in at 1" high and call it good.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

-3" @ 200
-6" @ 250


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

+2in @100...
about 6in low at 300...
the old core-lokt is still a sure bet.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Bullet Drop*

All info on Remington ammo is on their website. Good luck!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

quick and easy way to get real close with a 200 yd zero
300 = 7
350 = 14
400 = 21


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

steverino said:


> All info on Remington ammo is on their website. Good luck!


I did, prior to asking the question, but could find the link?

Thanks folks. I always zero in at about 1 1/2" high at 100, but this year I am hunting in West Texas and "MAY" be taking a 300 yard shot. If I decide too, I am thinking at 1 1/2" high at a hundred will be about 4 1/2" low at 300 to compensate for the drop, if the drop is 6" at 300.

Lol this is kind of sounding like a torpedo launch. Good thing we are not factoring current and wind!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> If I decide too, I am thinking at 1 1/2" high at a hundred will be about 4 1/2" low at 300 to compensate for the drop, if the drop is 6" at 300.
> QUOTE]
> 
> No, with a 200 yd zero (the target is set at 100 yds and the point of impact is 1 1/2" higher than the point of aim) the drop on that caliber/bullet is 6" at 300 yds. 14" at 350 yds and 21" at 400 yds.
> ...


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Ballistics*

See if these help.

http://guide.sportsmansguide.com/ballisticscharts/ or

*www.remington.com*/~/media/Files/Catalogs/2010/2010_*Ballistics*.ashx

Good luck.


----------



## tc hardhead (Jun 19, 2006)

HydraSports said:


> DA REEL DADDY said:
> 
> 
> > If I decide too, I am thinking at 1 1/2" high at a hundred will be about 4 1/2" low at 300 to compensate for the drop, if the drop is 6" at 300.
> ...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

tc hardhead;11368298
I agree with you on everything but also you cant count on ballistic info because my ballistics on my 140 grain 270 says 1 3/4 high at 100 = 7 low at 300 but its really like 8-9 inches low out of my rifle. I say practice long range if you are going to shoot long range and find out on paper what you and the rifle does at given range. my 2 cents[/quote said:


> BTW, I am not talking about a static Remington ballistics chart for an average velocity of a 130 grain CoreLokt. I am using a true ballistics calculator app.
> 
> If you know the true velocity (we verify every load at 400 yds to validate the velocity (amount of drop below point of aim) out of that given rifle, then at 500, 600 and 700 yds to verify the degradation of the BC over distance) of the bullet out of a given rifle plus the other variables weight/BC/length/weather (it just depends on how granular you are trying to get. I assume that since he is asking about 130 gr corelokt, he isn't trying to get highly granular, just the basic information), ballistics calculators can get VERY close. We use them for very long range target shooting and they can be very accurate, but you have to do the research as you suggest and provide the calculator with accurate information.
> 
> ...


----------



## texasbagman (Oct 1, 2007)

Two ways to get an accurate answer. 

1. Go shoot it at all ranges you are willing to take shots at.

2. Use a chronograph and a ballistics calculator. You have to have accurate velocity data and bullet/rifle data. 

Don't trust manufactures data.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

steverino said:


> See if these help.
> 
> http://guide.sportsmansguide.com/ballisticscharts/ or
> 
> ...


thanks for the link!

Hey folks thanks again for the responses!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Folks....does nobody take into account the barrel length for the ballistic charts?? Most ballistic charts and info on boxes of ammo is for a 26" barrel length. If yours is anything different than 26" the info is not going to be close enough to shoot at 300 yards. 

Barrel length has everything to do with muzzle velocity which is what most of the ballistic calculations stem from......

Check what barrel length the ballistics data you are using is for .....


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sight in 2 or 3 high at 100. Close it won't matter and and at 300 aim at the middle of the spine. Never hold off of hair on the first shot. You'll kill your deer to 350. Past that let em walk.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Superman70 said:


> Sight in 2 or 3 high at 100. Close it won't matter and and at 300 aim at the middle of the spine. Never hold off of hair on the first shot. You'll kill your deer to 350. Past that let em walk.


Very good advise. Really not a lot of thinking for modern rifles to 300 yds. Hold at the top of the back and you will kill lots of deer at 300 yds.


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

Sight it in 1.5" high at a 100. You can aim right on at 100 & 200. At 300 aim at middle of the front shoulder. If you are good enough the bullet will get it done.


----------

